# Suggestions/opinions of layout in progress.



## AdamD (Aug 12, 2009)

G'day,

This is my first layout, 4x7'. After messing around for a few weeks I've finally got the track how I like it. I was going to do an up and over double loop, decided it would probably be too much for such a small layout. Anyway, just after some opinions or suggestions about my layout, and possibly some help.

I'd like to have a tunnel go through a hill at some point, I'm thinking the far end. Just after some ideas on what I could do with roads, and other scenery. I'm thinking I'd be better of doing a nice green sort of scene. Otherwise I'm a big fan of tundra/desert.

I did try planning on paper before I started, but found it didn't work so well for me. Worked much better working out a layout playing around with track on the board, not working so well now though.

Here's some pics.




YouTube - Building HO model rail layout

Trains that will be running are an Athearn Gas Turbine, and a couple of Australian T-classes. All freight.

Cheers!
Adam.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Get a copy of Anyrail. It beats paper and really does wonders for the planning stage of things.

Great start though. I would say a tunnel might be difficult due to the spacing between your tracks and the lack of space at the end of your board. Others might have some ideas on how to approach this. But you can easily mock up some stuff just using cardboard cut outs of the tunnel entry/exit etc.


----------



## GearBeer (Oct 22, 2009)

A tunnel might be difficult but an arctic-themed layout would be pretty sweet! Tundra and maybe a glacier on a mountain in the center.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Wish I'd heard of Anyrail before I started, really cool little application there. 

Guess I'll just keep plugging at it mocking stuff up then, always good to hear what others think though.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

watch those S turns! (3rd picture on the left. inner loop)


----------



## AdamD (Aug 12, 2009)

You mean where the three are sitting? Yeah, the Gas Turbine would come off every time when going through there in reverse. Otherwise fine. Just finished replacing most of that section with some flex-track though.


----------

